# Cycling Gear



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

What do you thing about these:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_1876wt_905

They are only about $25 with shipping, that I can afford.

On the shoes I'm afraid they won't fit if I don't try them on and on line you just can't do that
http://cgi.ebay.com/Specialized-Roa...ic_Footwear&hash=item27bad5a73e#ht_500wt_1156
$57 with shipping

Now, can you suggest a set of pedals?

My ride is a Specialized Allez Sport.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=60531

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=56683

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=57998

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B000YB31II


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Never heard of that brand of shorts. I know from experience these are good, and a bargain on sale at $30, IMHO:
http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1007553_-1_1588500_20000_400065

Buying shoes online is a crapshoot, expecially if you're inexperienced. Have you checked out local shops to see if anything is on sale? Sometimes there are good deals on last year's models, clearance items, etc.

Are you sure you want road-type shoes? You understand they're hard to walk in? they're great if that's what you want, but you ought to know the pros and cons.

Similarly, you ought to think about the type of pedals up front. If you want a walkable MTB-type shoe, you're looking at a different sort of pedal.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

You're much better off with name brand shorts, as Cavilia posted. Performance shorts are a great value, and they're known to last for more than a few rides.

As for shoes, if you're not sure what size and fit, you will HAVE to try them on somewhere. Don't screw around with poor fitting shoes.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> Never heard of that brand of shorts. I know from experience these are good, and a bargain on sale at $30, IMHO:
> http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1007553_-1_1588500_20000_400065
> 
> Buying shoes online is a crapshoot, expecially if you're inexperienced. Have you checked out local shops to see if anything is on sale? Sometimes there are good deals on last year's models, clearance items, etc.
> ...


The LBS has only two sales a year, in the spring and the fall but they do have layaway; my budget is very small.

Do you have any suggestions on shoes and pedals?

Thanks!


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> You're much better off with name brand shorts, as Cavilia posted. Performance shorts are a great value, and they're known to last for more than a few rides.
> 
> As for shoes, if you're not sure what size and fit, you will HAVE to try them on somewhere. Don't screw around with poor fitting shoes.


I though so, at least I can find out what size I am at the LBS

The sorts I probably can get the ones that JCavilia suggested.

Thanks!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Rusted Angel said:


> I though so, at least I can find out what size I am at the LBS


Be careful of this, because unless you try on the same _exact_ brand/ model/ size shoes with cycling socks (or at least what you think you'll wear riding), I strongly advise against ordering online, and I agree with JC that you should think about your walking requirements before deciding on a shoe. 

MTB shoes use recessed cleats and (to a large extent) dictate the types of cleats/ pedals you can use. Road shoes aren't great for walking and also dictate the pedal system used, so as stated, learn the pros and cons.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

Well, this is going to be harder than I thought.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Rusted Angel said:


> Well, this is going to be harder than I thought.


Not so hard. First, read some of these threads.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/search.php?searchid=3488765
Then, decide on basic shoe type (walkable MTB, vs. road). Depends on on what sort of riding and other stuff you plan to do.
Then, shop for appropriate pedal and shoe combo. You CAN buy shoes onlinel but you may have to take a couple of shots at the right size -- that means extra time and shipping costs if you don't hit it right the first time.

If you're going to order shorts from Performance, you might try getting shoes and pedals from them at the same time. They have good deals, and buying in one shipment will at least save a little on initial shipping cost. Their sizing chart is brand-specific, and might help you zero in. If you pick a sale shoe, make sure the available sizes include a range around your size, so you have a shot at a second try if necessary.

But first, you have to decide on shoe type.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

How can you not trust anyone with initials like JC?

As others said MTB's are better for walking but don't think they're like a regular pair of shoes or anything. 

If you have road shoes and your headed to a place that you'll be walking, people usually just pack some sandals or some other light footwear to use when they get to their destination. 

Also, if you don't have sizing help, remember that your foot will swell on the ride, especially on hot days, so account for that when thinking about size.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Not to beat a dead horse on the sizing issue, but IMO/E there's more to it than just size. It's the contours of the shoe/ footbed/ toebox, fasteners that (combined) dictate how well the shoe fits. 

As an example, I used Shimano's for a number of years back in the 90's, so when it came time to replace them, that was the brand I focused on. I hated them. Every one I tried on felt like they were squeezing my foot, and not because they were too small. They just weren't shaped right for my foot, but others love them. I ended up going around to different LBS's trying a bunch on, so based on those experiences I just can't see how buying online is going to net good results. I guess this is one of those YMMV topics.

All that (rant) aside, you'll have to decide between mtn and road shoes before fretting over fit.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

BostonG said:


> How can you not trust anyone with initials like JC?
> .


I don't know. Might stand for "jive crap."


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

I am stealing one set of shorts that my wife does not use and I will save as much as I can to get pedals and shoes.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

I have been thinking about shoes and pedals and I have a strong feeling I will be better off getting MTN shoes and pedals, any suggestions?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Rusted Angel said:


> I have been thinking about shoes and pedals and I have a strong feeling I will be better off getting MTN shoes and pedals, any suggestions?


Yes. Here are some budget-friendly choices I can recommend based on personal experience. I use these shoes and pedals for my rainy-day commuter bike.
http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1023426_-1_1563003_1563000_400098
http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1033468_-1_1589016_1586500_400264

The shoes are sturdy, plenty stiff for efficient riding but with enough flex in the back to be comfortable for a moderate amount of walking, and they look sort of normal off the bike. Sizing is not as critical as with a typical road shoe. I'd still recommend buying local so you can try shoes on, if possible. There are lots of moderately priced MTB shoes.

The pedals are "dual-function" -- on one side there's a clipless mechanism (uses the small SPD-type cleat that mounts recessed into the sole of the shoe), and on the other there's a plain cage (platform) so you can ride in any normal shoe for renning errands, etc. The bike I have them on is my utility/errand bike as well as rain commuter, and I can ride these pedals in dress shoes, sneakers, sandals, even flip-flops. With the cleated MTB shoes they're solid and stiff -- and very easy to clip in and out of. I love the versatiity of these pedals. If I had only one bike, I'd use these pedals.

And buy some shorts. Wearing your wife's shorts is kinky - NTTAWWT - but more important, women's shorts are made differently, with a different shaping cut, and the chamois shaped and placed differently. If you order the pedals from Performance, order some shorts at the same time.


----------



## airforcefirefighter (Apr 23, 2011)

you opened up a whole new "strange by saying youre wearing your wifes cycling shorts....hope all works out for you!

hopefully you never run out of underwear!


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

I've never heard of 14-panel shorts before - and more isn't always better... Nashbar always has a bunch of sales, sign up for emails and if you're patient you'll get some good deals. 

With the shoes, I'm going to agree that you'll want to buy them in person. One might be too small where one size smaller in a different brand might fit perfectly, but there's no way to tell without trying. You could end up with settling for something with questionable fit, even after spending money on a couple of returns... I've seen some show up on craigslist if you don't mind buying used.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> Yes. Here are some budget-friendly choices I can recommend based on personal experience. I use these shoes and pedals for my rainy-day commuter bike.
> http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1023426_-1_1563003_1563000_400098
> http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1033468_-1_1589016_1586500_400264
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will look into that.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

airforcefirefighter said:


> you opened up a whole new "strange by saying youre wearing your wifes cycling shorts....hope all works out for you!
> 
> hopefully you never run out of underwear!


Well, the shorts are brand new and I don't see anything wrong wearing women's shorts if they are not pink in color; you wouldn't notice the difference if they are men's or women's


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

Rusted Angel said:


> you wouldn't notice the difference if they are men's or women's


Well, the padding fits the... um... anatomy. So there will be some difference - but it might not be a big deal while you're starting out.


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

Rusted Angel said:


> I have been thinking about shoes and pedals and I have a strong feeling I will be better off getting MTN shoes and pedals, any suggestions?


Looking forward to reading your upcoming thread asking about the strange numbness you're feeling in your feet.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

kykr13 said:


> Well, the padding fits the... um... anatomy. So there will be some difference - but it might not be a big deal while you're starting out.


No, there is no padding on this shorts.
Actually, I have had no problems with the saddle, my butt does not hurt even in 3 hrs rides.
I bet it will be alright until I have enough money to get a pair of my own, when you have only $5 bucks left in your bank account you see things in a different way.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

Doolab said:


> Looking forward to reading your upcoming thread asking about the strange numbness you're feeling in your feet.


there will be no next thread on that because I already know about it.

Comments like yours make people feel out of place and soon they quit entering to the forum.

I'm a moderator in a gun and hunting forum with more than 20,000 post and I know new people ask questions that had been asked before a thousand times but still we have to help them out and make them feel welcome and in that way the new guys will learn and eventually master the forums.


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

Rusted Angel said:


> there will be no next thread on that because I already know about it.
> 
> Comments like yours make people feel out of place and soon they quit entering to the forum.
> 
> I'm a moderator in a gun and hunting forum with more than 20,000 post and I know new people ask questions that had been asked before a thousand times but still we have to help them out and make them feel welcome and in that way the new guys will learn and eventually master the forums.


No need to get defensive, and save your lecturing to that other forum you moderate.  

The fact of the matter is that if you're looking to skimp and save a few bucks up front, you are likely to find out soon afterward that those bargain shoes are nothing more than torture devices. And as soon as you start putting down some decent power and ride some decent distances, you'll want to get rid of those cheap shoes. :blush2: 

Knowing this, what I said has already happened many times before, and is likely to happen again. So really, you should be thanking me instead for bringing an aspect like that to light which is often overlooked by newbies getting into the sport, and in essence, saving you and everyone money in the long run... :aureola:


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

Doolab said:


> No need to get defensive, and save your lecturing to that other forum you moderate.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that if you're looking to skimp and save a few bucks up front, you are likely to find out soon afterward that those bargain shoes are nothing more than torture devices. And as soon as you start putting down some decent power and ride some decent distances, you'll want to get rid of those cheap shoes. :blush2:
> 
> Knowing this, what I said has already happened many times before, and is likely to happen again. So really, you should be thanking me instead for bringing an aspect like that to light which is often overlooked by newbies getting into the sport, and in essence, saving you and everyone money in the long run... :aureola:


While I don't think your attitude is at all needed, I do agree with the suggestion. Contact points are the most important, shoes, saddle, bar etc. I too cheaped out on my first shoe purchase, they were great when I started out but when I started logging more miles the plastic sole just wasn't cutting it. I now have a pair of Specialized S-works and they are wonderful, 100% improvement.


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

mtrider05 said:


> While I don't think your attitude is at all needed, I do agree with the suggestion. Contact points are the most important, shoes, saddle, bar etc. I too cheaped out on my first shoe purchase, they were great when I started out but when I started logging more miles the plastic sole just wasn't cutting it. I now have a pair of Specialized S-works and they are wonderful, 100% improvement.



No attitude here. Though several people around here need to chill out and quit taking offense when none is being given. 
But I should thank you for making my point with regards cheap shoes. And I'll leave it at that before someone else decides to get offended.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

Doolab said:


> No need to get defensive, and save your lecturing to that other forum you moderate.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that if you're looking to skimp and save a few bucks up front, you are likely to find out soon afterward that those bargain shoes are nothing more than torture devices. And as soon as you start putting down some decent power and ride some decent distances, you'll want to get rid of those cheap shoes. :blush2:
> 
> Knowing this, what I said has already happened many times before, and is likely to happen again. So really, you should be thanking me instead for bringing an aspect like that to light which is often overlooked by newbies getting into the sport, and in essence, saving you and everyone money in the long run... :aureola:



That's a ;lot better, now I'm listening to your suggestions and you are so right; remember that you get what you pay for and for better results I won't go for the cheap stuff, perhaps for middle of the road.

Thanks!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Tradeoffs*



Rusted Angel said:


> That's a ;lot better, now I'm listening to your suggestions and you are so right; remember that you get what you pay for and for better results I won't go for the cheap stuff, perhaps for middle of the road.
> 
> Thanks!


Actually, that's an oversimplification. It's true that something has to be compromised to make a cheaper shoe. But it isn't necessarily sole stiffness or support, as some of these comments imply. Plenty of inexpensive MTB shoes (including the ones I linked to above) are plenty stiff for long rides, and quite comfortable. But they achieve that with some added weight -- not grossly heavy, IMO, but heavier than more expensive shoes, which keep the weight down by using expensive materials like carbon fiber composites.

An inexpensive shoe that's a little heavier, but functions well and is durable, may be a wise tradeoff, especially if the alternative is cycling in sneakers for a long time while you save up.

You don't always get what you pay for, and sometimes you're paying for things you don't need.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> Actually, that's an oversimplification. It's true that something has to be compromised to make a cheaper shoe. But it isn't necessarily sole stiffness or support, as some of these comments imply. Plenty of inexpensive MTB shoes (including the ones I linked to above) are plenty stiff for long rides, and quite comfortable. But they achieve that with some added weight -- not grossly heavy, IMO, but heavier than more expensive shoes, which keep the weight down by using expensive materials like carbon fiber composites.
> 
> An inexpensive shoe that's a little heavier, but functions well and is durable, may be a wise tradeoff, especially if the alternative is cycling in sneakers for a long time while you save up.
> 
> You don't always get what you pay for, and sometimes you're paying for things you don't need.


Great, this is just what I was looking for, at least a couple of choices and reasoning behind the items suggested.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

MTN http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=56687

Road http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=56683


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Rusted Angel said:


> MTN http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=56687
> 
> Road http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=56683


Earlier in this thread you mentioned leaning towards a mtn shoe, so I'm surprised that you've linked to a road shoe as well. That's fine, just remember that going with a road shoe will (to some extent) dictate cleat/ pedal choices.

That aside, shoes (like helmets/ saddles/ shorts, etc.) being very personal, I (again) strongly suggest trying any on before deciding, but based on my experiences of my '08 Elites, the model you linked to is definitely worth a look. Very well designed, durable shoes.

Some features:
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCTechPopup.jsp?pid=Shoes_KeyTech09


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Earlier in this thread you mentioned leaning towards a mtn shoe, so I'm surprised that you've linked to a road shoe as well. That's fine, just remember that going with a road shoe will (to some extent) dictate cleat/ pedal choices.
> 
> That aside, shoes (like helmets/ saddles/ shorts, etc.) being very personal, I (again) strongly suggest trying any on before deciding, but based on my experiences of my '08 Elites, the model you linked to is definitely worth a look. Very well designed, durable shoes.
> 
> ...


I would like to have them both, one for the MTN bike and the other for the road but, who I'm kidding? I just can't afford it and I'm considering the Specialized which they have on my LBS and I can try it on.

Ii I get road shoes and pedals I can only ride the bike with them and with the MTN pedals, I can ride with gym shoes as well or I have to wear the MTN shoes?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Rusted Angel said:


> If I get road shoes and pedals I can only ride the bike with them and with the MTN pedals, I can ride with gym shoes as well or I have to wear the MTN shoes?


If you get dual-use pedals like the ones I linked to above (there are others, too). one side has the cleat mechanism to use with the cycling shoes, and the other side is a regular pedal you can ride with gym shoes or other normal shoes. And if you get mtn-type shoes (recessed cleat) you can walk in them pretty well, at least a lot better than in pure road shoes.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

Well, I have changed my mind....

For what I have read and for what I have find out at the LBS I want now the Road bike and shoes.

I narrow the choises to these two shoes
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=57998
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=56683

The pedals on the other hand, there are too many options, what do you think about the brands Look Keo compared to Shimano?

At the LBS they have the Keo, one is $80 and the other $120, I don't think they have Shimano

The LBS has this for $120
http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_523652_-1_202669_10000_202909
And this for $80
http://www.lookcycle.com/en/us/route/pedales/keo-easy.html


Nashbar has this Shimano for $120
http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_502324_-1_202630_10000_202909


I set up a budget of about $120 for the shoes and $120 for the pedals.
Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Rusted Angel said:


> Well, I have changed my mind....
> 
> For what I have read and for what I have find out at the LBS I want now the Road bike and shoes.
> 
> ...


The Elite _touring_ shoe uses a two bolt (SPD) system, so it won't be compatible with road cleats/ pedals. The Elite _road_ shoes (2nd link) are.

I have no firsthand experience with the LOOK's, but they have a good rep and a pretty dedicated following.

Re: the Shimano's, I use the Ultegra's (and as mentioned earlier, Spec Elites) and think they're a great combo, but if you want to save a little money, the new 105's are a very well designed, durable pedal as well.
http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_515658_-1_202630_10000_202465


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> The Elite _touring_ shoe uses a two bolt (SPD) system, so it won't be compatible with road cleats/ pedals. The Elite _road_ shoes (2nd link) are.
> 
> I have no firsthand experience with the LOOK's, but they have a good rep and a pretty dedicated following.
> 
> ...


I am learning a lot!

Here's what it might be the combo I'll get:

Shoes: http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=56683
Pedals: http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_515658_-1_202630_10000_202465?PID=4172767


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

Actually I use these on my road bike. One step down from 105 (and cheaper, obviously) but they've held up well for a couple of years now. I don't think you'll notice a difference with that vs the 105.

Take that savings and either add it to the shoe budget or don't. I get the whole "down to the last $5 in the bank account" thing. My point about not ordering shoes online is that trying to save a few bucks might cost more in the long run if a couple of returns are involved. Pedals and other stuff (including shorts)? Not a big deal - with clothing or saddles you probably won't really know until you ride with it anyway. But shoes are different IMO.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

kykr13 said:


> Actually I use these on my road bike. One step down from 105 (and cheaper, obviously) but they've held up well for a couple of years now. I don't think you'll notice a difference with that vs the 105.


I agree that the R540's are a good pedal for the money, but for about $23 more, the 105's have a metal body covers (versus rubber) and although the rubber is replaceable, one replacement would roughly equal the $23 in savings. As always, YMMV.

Either way, based on my experiences, the Spec shoes and Shimano SPD-SL's are hard to beat.

EDIT: Just checked on the price of the replacement body covers. At $1.99 each, IMO the R-540's _are_ a viable option.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

sounds like you're getting close to the pedal and shoe choice. Good. But I'll say again, get some proper shorts. Your wife's unpadded "bike-style" fashion shorts might seem like a good interim solution, but a real cycling short with a proper chamois will be far more comfortable and durable in the long run. It's a small investment with a big payoff.

Since you've decided on road pedals, here's another bargain pedal choice, BTW.
http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1033385_-1_1586000_20000_400937
They're on closeout cheap because they are being discontinued -- they use the old-style Look "Delta" cleats rather than the new Keo. But they're excellent pedals for the price. I'm using them on two different bikes, and have absolutely no complaints. I've been using clipless pedals of various designs for over 25 years, BTW.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

kykr13 said:


> Actually I use these on my road bike. One step down from 105 (and cheaper, obviously) but they've held up well for a couple of years now. I don't think you'll notice a difference with that vs the 105.
> 
> Take that savings and either add it to the shoe budget or don't. I get the whole "down to the last $5 in the bank account" thing. My point about not ordering shoes online is that trying to save a few bucks might cost more in the long run if a couple of returns are involved. Pedals and other stuff (including shorts)? Not a big deal - with clothing or saddles you probably won't really know until you ride with it anyway. But shoes are different IMO.


Tomorrow is pay day, I can get my shoes tomorrow and the pedals I can order them on line and put them on my credit card.

The R540 looks like a good deal too but since I will put it on my Visa, I'll probably get the 105, not sure yet.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> sounds like you're getting close to the pedal and shoe choice. Good. But I'll say again, get some proper shorts. Your wife's unpadded "bike-style" fashion shorts might seem like a good interim solution, but a real cycling short with a proper chamois will be far more comfortable and durable in the long run. It's a small investment with a big payoff.
> 
> Since you've decided on road pedals, here's another bargain pedal choice, BTW.
> http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1033385_-1_1586000_20000_400937
> They're on closeout cheap because they are being discontinued -- they use the old-style Look "Delta" cleats rather than the new Keo. But they're excellent pedals for the price. I'm using them on two different bikes, and have absolutely no complaints. I've been using clipless pedals of various designs for over 25 years, BTW.


Yesterday I went to the LBS with my wife to find out about the shoes ans she encourage me to get the shorts, she even suggested bibs.

I will get cycling shorts but in a couple of weeks, I'm looking at these http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=60531 for $55 at the LBS.

One problem I will encounter is if I order the pedals on line, I can installed them but I don't know how to put the cleat on and align it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Rusted Angel said:


> One problem I will encounter is if I order the pedals on line, I can installed them but I don't know how to put the cleat on and align it.


Good point. If you're buying the shoes from the LBS just be upfront with them about the pedals and ask if they can work a deal on cleat set up. If you've dealt with them before chances are they'll work with you on this. They may even price match Nashbar on the pedals. 

There are sources online and we can assist you with cleat up, but IMO since this is an integral part of bike fit, and could very well affect a couple of saddle adjustments, it would be beneficial for an LBS fitter to work one on one with you.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't know if anyone else has mentioned this, but "Bonktown" is a good place to get cycling goods at a discounted price.

They run a new deal every 30 minutes, and sell until the 30 minutes is over, or the product is gone.

I have their App installed on my Firefox browser, so it lets me know automatically when a new deal is available. The only bad thing about Bonktown is it's more of an impulse buy type site, so unless you already have money to buy what they have offered up, it's sort of a tease.

Stuff I've gotten from Bonktown:
-Lazer helmet for $50, normally $100
-Nice thin windbreaker/rain jacket, $40
-Castelli hat (for under the helmet), $7

They are always offering bibs and jerseys as well. I can't speak to the quality but it's all name-brand stuff, but they do allow returns if things don't fit right.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Good point. If you're buying the shoes from the LBS just be upfront with them about the pedals and ask if they can work a deal on cleat set up. If you've dealt with them before chances are they'll work with you on this. They may even price match Nashbar on the pedals.
> 
> There are sources online and we can assist you with cleat up, but IMO since this is an integral part of bike fit, and could very well affect a couple of saddle adjustments, it would be beneficial for an LBS fitter to work one on one with you.


I called my LBS and asked about the shimano 105 pedals and they told me they can order them for me at $110 plus tax and I asked if they could match the nashbar.com price and yes, they can so tomorrow I will print out the price from the nashbar site and take it to the LBS to order my pedals.

My set up is going to be:

Speciallized sport short $55









Specialized elite road shoes $120









Shimano 105 road pedals










And a louis garneau jersey


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Rusted Angel said:


> I called my LBS and asked about the shimano 105 pedals and they told me they can order them for me at $110 plus tax and I asked if they could match the nashbar.com price and yes, they can so tomorrow I will print out the price from the nashbar site and take it to the LBS to order my pedals.
> 
> My set up is going to be:
> 
> ...


So far, so good! :thumbsup: 

Is the LBS fitter going to assist with cleat set up?


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> So far, so good! :thumbsup:
> 
> Is the LBS fitter going to assist with cleat set up?


Last time I went there and they sized my shoes, Chumlee said they might charge about $15.

I will take my bike for my free tune up and have the pedals and cleats installed.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Rusted Angel said:


> Last time I went there and they sized my shoes, Chumlee said they might charge about $15.
> 
> I will take my bike for my free tune up and have the pedals and cleats installed.


Perfect. It's worth the $15 to get them set up correctly, and they may forego the charge since you're now purchasing from them.

Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

I am so happy today!

I went to http://summitcitybikes.com/ and talked to Jeff about the price match on the pedals but he said they could not do it, that disappointed me but then I saw they have a in stock only sale for the road shoes and I ended up buying the Specialized Expert Road Shoe for $150, regular price is $200.

Since I was riding the bike, on my way back I stopped by http://fwoutfitters.com/ and asked them about the pedals and they do have the Shimano 105 in stack for $110, I asked about the price match.......The lady talked over the phone and she asked if I could wait for the owner for a few minutes..... the owner got to the shop and said, $80 buck, heck yeah! 

Since I don't have any money now, he's going to hold them for me at that price until Saturday.

I'm getting a better shoe for only $30 bucks more and the pedals are a good deal too and on top of that I'm supporting my LBSs.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Rusted Angel said:


> I am so happy today!
> 
> I'm getting a better shoe for only $30 bucks more and the pedals are a good deal too and on top of that I'm supporting my LBSs.


Good prices on both shoes and pedals. I've been eyeing those Experts as a possible replacement when I retire my Elites.

Try to work a deal on the cleat set up and you should be in good shape. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Good prices on both shoes and pedals. I've been eyeing those Experts as a possible replacement when I retire my Elites.
> 
> Try to work a deal on the cleat set up and you should be in good shape. :thumbsup:


I was going to get the Elites for $120 but I decided to get the Experts for $30 more.

Since I'm buying the pedals somewhere else, I'm going to have to pay the $15 for having the cleats put on.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

I finally got all of my gear!

Today I picked up my shoes and pedals and they are installed already.

I bought a pair of shorts too and on my way to the LBS to do all of this, I stopped by downtown where a local organization was having a Ride To Work event and they gave me a free jersey which I saw latter at the LBS and is worth $70 bucks so I'm very happy, I have all of my gear now and I saved a lot of time and money thanks to LBSs and all of you who helped me out in this thread.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Rusted Angel said:


> I finally got all of my gear!


Great! Now it's time to get out on the road and build some saddle time, assuming you already have a helmet, of course.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Great! Now it's time to get out on the road and build some saddle time, assuming you already have a helmet, of course.


Yes, I bought the helmet last year, it was on sale; $35 down from $60 for a Specialized Echelon.

Las year I got also a pair of gloves son I'm ready; tomorrow I will go on a group ride but I'm not sure if I want to do the 14; 32 or 54 miles ride. I will probably do the 32 one.

Let me tell you what, when I got the shorts today, I went back to the fitting room at the LBS and like a kid I just put them on underneath my regular shorts and I rode to the other LBS to get the pedals and after I had everything on the bike, I just got rid of the regular shorts, put them in my backpack and rode back home with all the gear on, it was great, it really makes a big difference the pedals, the shoes, the jersey and the shorts.


----------

